# Wild Magic: Errata, thoughts



## Glacialis (Jan 20, 2003)

Is there a compiled errata for the print and pdf versions of Wild magic? I can't find any bugs myself...

RangerWickett, you'd mentioned in another thread that you think you could have done Wild Magic better. It was a while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but hey. In the (near or far) future, can you see yourself revisiting this material and doing a second release? I realize you and the rest of Nat20 are busy people, so please don't think I'm pushing.

I am, however, pushing everyone who reads this and doesn't know what I'm talking about (tsk!) to head to http://www.shoppalstores.com/Mystic...ms.main&id=30634&CFID=464820&CFTOKEN=18215334 for the print version or http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=111& for the PDF version!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 20, 2003)

Much the same way that the designers of Third Edition realized too late that they could have changed even more stuff than they did, I too should have gone farther away from the Second Edition of Wild Magic.  

For one thing, I should've provided more rules to represent wild spellcraft.  In the book as it is now, there are lots of ideas of how to give flavor to the rules, but I should have also provided different types of rules.  Make the chaos more or less apparent (I could've even included a system where you cast totally random spells).  I personally wouldn't have used some of these rules, but others might have wanted to.

I also have an idea for a new prestige class, inspired by one of my players, for a sort of 'walking chaos field.'  Her character can barely use magic because of an odd heritage (her mom's magic and her dad's magic just didn't mix too well), so I might offer her a prestige class that lets her disrupt magic around her.  She's a barbarian, so that would fit her flavor too.  

Maybe I could have also do some sort of mage hunter who learns how to disrupt the spells of his target.

I probably just would've added a little here, a little there.  It would tidy up the package as a whole better, especially since I feel I have a better sense for game design now.  But I wouldn't have gotten that sense without taking my early tentative steps with Wild Spellcraft.

Maybe I can put one of those prestige classes online in the future, once I get free.  Heh, like that's going to happen.


----------



## Glacialis (Jan 27, 2003)

We'd all love it, but free time is a valuable (and rare) thing once your name gets around the 'net! Whatever you can do is great. Continuing to put out great material for the gaming community is a plus in my book, Wild or not.

On another note...

Although I haven't been able to contact Steve Mulhern for quite some time, his spell and character sheet spreadsheets (here) are still popular. I don't know if you ever got my email regarding them, but I'd entered in the basic stats for the Wild Spellcraft spells and sent them in to him. If you'd like you can find more information at the electronic aids section of ENWorld, under "Steve's 3E Spellsheet" (bbcode doesn't like that url no matter how I try to paste it). Again, I'm not sure if you received my email about this (back in July), but I took non-response as an "ok, no problem". If there's a problem with this, I'll try contacting Steve again.

Keep up all the good work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2003)

I recieved a copy of Wild Spellcraft. I honestly think those revisions would have saved this piece of work. As it is, I believe (at least from my perspective, I know that the majority isn't like this) I could have created all this material on my own. It just didn't have a blast of flavor and originality that would have enticed me. Oh, and you know what would have kicked that book up to a whole new level? MONSTERS. Wild Spellcasting is generally something PCs in my game don't want, but who's to say that the DM wouldn't want to use some nasty and specially constructed 'wild' spellcasting creatures.

That's it, no intent to misdirect the thread.

-creamsteak


----------

